# Sticky in "Newbie" section needs updating?



## rhonda (Jun 14, 2017)

There is a 2006 sticky in the Newbie section that links to an FTC page in the thread's first post.  The FTC link is broken.  

A possible replacement FTC link: https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0073-timeshares-and-vacation-plans


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks.  I've updated the link, plus added a link to all timeshare-related search results on the FTC site.


----------

